# New Member, Baltimore Pro, saying hello. 'Hello'



## ArthurRiot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi all.

Been doing theatre a long time. All levels, all areas (I think). Some areas I do better than others.

I run a county playhouse now, and work with HS students a lot, along with my IATSE events. 

I'm hear to just chat with others about tech, and when I need inspiration for designs I like purverying other people. It usually helps. Nice to meet everyone.


----------



## mstaylor (Dec 30, 2010)

Welcome to the board from a follow Marylander. I am almost to the ocean.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 1, 2011)

why thank you.


----------



## porkchop (Jan 1, 2011)

Id you do Disney on Ice last year when we got snowed in?


----------



## cdub260 (Jan 1, 2011)

Welcome aboard! Have fun in the forums.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 2, 2011)

porkchop said:


> Id you do Disney on Ice last year when we got snowed in?


 
Heh, not that one, I don't think. I was working a bunch of events in Columbia at the time. Wife was working at the Christmas show at the Meyerhoff at that point, though. Same thing happened to them.

I think they got everyone hotel rooms so no one had to drive. That thing sucked; I had one event get postponed 3 times that month. First their original date, then 2 snow dates...


----------



## porkchop (Jan 2, 2011)

The guys from local 19 that we got we're a really fun group to work with. Despite the snow. Just wondering if you where among them.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you think the Morris Mechanic will reopen? I used to have dress row circle season tickets.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 9, 2011)

porkchop said:


> The guys from local 19 that we got we're a really fun group to work with. Despite the snow. Just wondering if you where among them.


 
A lot of those guys are good people. You had Dale and Brian and Cecil, right? Cecil is at the Hippodrome now. There really are a LOT of good people in 19. I've worked with Local 1 and Delaware and Philly and DC, and Baltimore's group of guys really is, to me, what a theatre union should be. It's not perfect, but what is? It's still, IMO, better than the rest.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 9, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> Do you think the Morris Mechanic will reopen? I used to have dress row circle season tickets.


 
Not a chance. They found corrosion on the steel support frame. About 6 months or so after it shut down, a concrete slab broke off and crashed from the roof. It was the middle of the night, and no one was hurt, but after they did the inspection, they declared the building unsafe.

No one is gonna rebuild it. A bunch of educators in the area were trying to get it converted to a dedicated children's theatre, before the declaration.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 9, 2011)

That's a shame, I saw some very good shows there, including Othello with Christopher Plummer ans James Earl Jones.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 9, 2011)

95% of the team just moved to the Hippodrome, which is an AMAZING looking theatre. Nothing's perfect, but I think that space is just awesome.


----------



## mstaylor (Jan 10, 2011)

For some reason I have never been there, I need to fix that.


----------



## ArthurRiot (Jan 10, 2011)

oh, beautiful space. they really worked hard to rebuild it to original grandeur. The Steawrd there was just named Local 19 Pres, the VP is their LD, and their sound tech is (IMO) the best sound tech in MD. 

All in all, pretty awesome place.


----------

